# Das Windows Fenster "Öffnen" mit Java darstellen



## turbine (28. Apr 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

wist Ihr wie ich mit Java ein Fenster generieren kann das aussieht wie das Fenster "Öffnen" bei z.B. Microsoft Programmen.
Der Benutzer soll dort eine Datei auswählen können und der gesamte Pfad dieser Datei soll dan an ein Java Programm übergeben werden.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe !!!

Grüße,

Turbine


----------



## Calamitous (28. Apr 2004)

wenn ich richtig liege meinst du wahrscheinlich

javax.swing.JFileChooser


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (28. Apr 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs...ooser.html#showOpenDialog(java.awt.Component)


----------



## Mr. Floppy (28. Apr 2004)

Hallo,
weil ich gerade sowas mache, hab ich auch den code parat,
das müsste es so eigentlich tun. (hoffe hier hat man nichts gegen code posten, falls
doch kann es ja ein mod editieren)


```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
{
    String filename = null;
    JFileChooser dateinameHolen = new JFileChooser();
   dateinameHolen.setDialogType(JFileChooser.OPEN_DIALOG);
   int returnVal = dateinameHolen.showOpenDialog(urFrame);
   if (returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
   {
      int generationCounter = 0;
      filename = dateinameHolen.getSelectedFile().getPath();
      lesen(filename); // <-- lesen is dann eben die methode die dir den string liest
   }
}
```

damit es dann noch wie windows ausschaut musste das Look&Feel setzen.

hoffe ich konnte helfen, mir wurde hier auch schon geholfen drum meld ich mich nu endlich an  :toll:


----------



## der da drüber (28. Apr 2004)

anmerkung:
die if schleife kannste weglassen und urFrame ist das JFrame in dem der Knopf ist.


----------



## Calamitous (28. Apr 2004)

> if schleife



sorry, aber  :noe:   :autsch: 
 :!: Bedingung, Verzweigung, ...


----------



## H2SO4 (13. Jan 2005)

Mr. Floppy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> weil ich gerade sowas mache, hab ich auch den code parat,
> das müsste es so eigentlich tun. (hoffe hier hat man nichts gegen code posten, falls
> doch kann es ja ein mod editieren)
> ...




Ich weiß der Post ist sehr alt, aber ich habe das immer noch nicht verstanden, wie ich bei dem FileChooser das Look and Fell setzen kann. Könnt ihr das vielleicht nochmal an diesem Codebeipsiel zeigen? Das Windows-Outfit wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Roar (13. Jan 2005)

UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WIndowsLookAndFeel"); ( ich glaub der klassenname is richtig)


----------



## Mac Systems (15. Jan 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WIndowsLookAndFeel"); ( ich glaub der klassenname is richtig)



Das sollte man besser so lösen, ohne direkt die Windows Klassen anzugeben:


```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
	  SwingUtilities.updateComponentTreeUI(this);
```


Stay Tuned,
jens


----------



## The_S (19. Jan 2005)

Mr. Floppy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> int generationCounter = 0;
> ```



Für was ist das gut?


----------

